# مراحل هبوط الطائره



## م المصري (12 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​اخواني اخواتي ان للطائرات 3 مراحل للهبوط وسوف استعرض معكم الان المراحل الثلاثه وارجو من الله ان يوفقني بالشرح المبسط
*المراحل* 

*(DESCENT) وتعني الهبوك التدريجي* 
*(APPROACH) وتعني الاقتراب النهائ* 
*(LANDING) الهبوط* 
*والمرحله الاولى مرحلة الهبوط التدريجي.*
*تكون السرعة في المعدل العام للرحلة وتكون تقريبا 800 كم ومثبة على الاوتو بايلت ويقوم الطيار الالي بخفض سرعة المحركات اثناء الهبوط لانزلاق الطائرة للأسفل لمراعات معدل السرعة واصور لكم هالعمليه لما تسوقون السيارة بلكروس كنترول او تنزلون من جسر راح تلاحضزن ان ظغط المكينه خف وذلك للمحافظه على السرعة المطلوبه*
*وعند وصول الطائرة لرتفاع 10000 الاف قدم يقوم الطيار بتنزيل السرعه الى 250 عقده مايقارب 350 كم بالساعه.*
*المرحله الثانيه مرحلة الاقتراب الى النهايه.*
*يقوم الطيار بتنزيل السرعة اقل من 250 عقدة الى 180 عقده تقريبا ما يعادل 280 كم بالساعه.*
*ويقوم الطيار ايظا بالنزول استعدادا للهبوط في هذه الاحيان لاننسا الفلاب حيث انه سيقوم بفتحه ب 30 درجه كي يقوم الهواء بئنزال مقدمة الطائره كي لاتكون مرتفه اكثر من الازم *
*ويكون الهبوط سليم وبحالة الاقتراب الالى يقوم الطيار بنشغيل زر A\P هذا ما يسمى بزر الاقتراب الالي ويقوم بتشغيله من بعد ما يأخذ احداثيات الران ويه ويقوم بعملية الهبوط الالي عن طريق ils*
*واما بالهبوط التقليدي المانيوول يقوم الطيار بعمل تلك العمليه لوحده وهيعملية الاقتراب النهائ*
*المرحلة الثالثه مرحلة الهبوط.*
*عندها تكون السافه بين الطائره والارض بضعت امتار يقوم الطيار بفصل القوه عن المحركات وتكون السرعه على (الايدل ) الصفر ويقوم بئغلاق الطيار الالي ويفصل البريك الخاص بالوقوف ويفتح الجنيحات (الاير بريك) ويلامس بعدها الارض على طول عند ملامسه العجله الاماميه يضع المحركات بوضعية الرفيرسر لترد الهواء الى الخلف وتقوم يتهدءة السرعه.*

م ن ق و ل 

و دمتم بخير ....  ​


----------



## اياد علي محمد (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا اياد علي مرورك


----------



## كاسبر برو (16 فبراير 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك دائما سباق اتمنا لك التوفيق ( ابو محمد )


----------



## م المصري (16 فبراير 2008)

اشكر لك حسن كلماتك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عمراياد (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم 

معلومات مفيدة والله


----------



## اسامة القاسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم 
*


----------

